# Bobby's new build thread



## doctor Bob

If anyone is interested, I will do a new build thread.
At the moment, I haven't decided as to the route I'll take, self or part management, or hand it over to someone, getting quotes together at the moment.

We exchanged yesterday, move in on 29th May.

Here is what I've bought, outlined in red.






You can see the existing house in the east corner, I will live there whilst the new one is built about 5 meters behind it.


----------



## adidat

Nice one Bob! lots of potential! 

Have you got pp for a certain design or is there some movement?

Adidat


----------



## blackrodd

Congratulations.
A very good find! It looks flat, plenty of space for drainage, good road access.
will this be for one house or 3? Certainly looks big enough, well done.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Mike.S

Congratulations.

I reckon there's about an acre, so would easily fit one home over three floors approaching 2,800 sqft comprising three reception rooms, kitchen family room and utility, six bedrooms and four bathrooms. Perhaps even a detached double cart lodge. :wink:


----------



## Charlie Woody

Good luck with the move.

Looks nice big plot so looking forward to watching the build.


----------



## Stu_2

Lovely plot. Hope you've got a chainsaw 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deema

That's not a plot, it's a small holding, Farmer Bob? New career?


----------



## doctor Bob

got the tractor

http://vid304.photobucket.com/albums/nn200/Armjor/IMG_0635_zpsu3kpllip.mp4


----------



## John15

Good luck Bob. It looks a super plot - very jealous.

John


----------



## powertools

Well I for one will follow this with interest as our new build house in the garden is due to start in 3 weeks.


----------



## doctor Bob

powertools":mdbgp9fj said:


> Well I for one will follow this with interest as our new build house in the garden is due to start in 3 weeks.



Good luck, mine won't be starting for a few months.


----------



## nathandavies

Hi Bob

If you don't have a huge amount of experience in the "game" I'd hand it over. Just do the fun bits and get someone else to do the really stressful stuff. I wish we could but our budget is so small we have no option but for me to bodge it.

If you need a kitchen or wardrobes, just give me a call. :wink: 

Nathan


----------



## doctor Bob

nathandavies":ckogit4k said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> If you don't have a huge amount of experience in the "game" I'd hand it over. Just do the fun bits and get someone else to do the really stressful stuff. I wish we could but our budget is so small we have no option but for me to bodge it.
> 
> If you need a kitchen or wardrobes, just give me a call. :wink:
> 
> Nathan



Thanks Nathan, I'm coming round to that, at the moment I'm thinking about just doing kitchen and windows, still not sure I have the time or inclination to do the windows.


----------



## doctor Bob

Moving in on friday.


----------



## kostello

Hope all goes well with the move.....


----------



## SimonB

Having completed a new build a few years ago I now take the opportunity to advise anyone in the same position to give consideration to mobile phone signal.

With current building regs and modern construction techniques our house ended up as a Farraday cage, and mobile signal was almost non-existent. We have a Vodafone booster, which helps, but we're fortunate that the house is relatively open. There are other options, however I could not possibly advocate them here  I am reliably informed though that unless they affect your neighbours the carriers turn a blind eye to them as they use them themselves.

Best of luck


----------



## doctor Bob

A few pics of the garden and exterior, I shall post the interior up another time (not for the faint hearted)


----------



## Noel

Your new house looks well Bob, didn't take you long to put up. Finished to a high standard too........... : )


Best of luck.


----------



## doctor Bob

The garden just keeps on giving. It now seems to be twice the size, the hedge was so out of hand that at it's widest it was 5m deep, all nettles, brambles, hemlock, scrub. The only way to get the brambles was to burn them out, at one point it looked like a scene from apocalypse now just as the napalm hit, then when it died down it resembled the opening scene from terminator.
New chainsaw and bush wacker on order as the others are not man enough, the brambles are the biggest i've ever seen, roots like a football 7-8 branches the size of your forearm and runners 30m long.
I'm only allowed to prune the big trees as it's a conservation area but even that is hours of work, the horse chestnut tree was just spread on the floor, pruned it back so you can now walk under it and it's magnificent, it's my log store shelter. Which is another subject altogether, I have enough wood to keep me going for 20 years, I think I may have to start up a little log selling business.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob

Lovely Bob...and the biggest advantage...no work required, you can just move in and relax


----------



## doctor Bob

Quick update. 
Due to start in July, however we put in to change the planning to make it bigger, looks like we will be starting in mid October.


----------



## doctor Bob

Garden is slowly getting there, about an acre out the back, when we moved in there were 33 cars in the garden :shock:


----------



## SteveF

33 cars? why?

looks like a fantastic location u have there

looking forward to seeing progress

Steve


----------



## NickWelford

When you say you're only allowed to prune the trees, I'm not sure that the one on the left qualifies as pruning. There isn't much left.......


----------



## doctor Bob

NickWelford":32naoshp said:


> When you say you're only allowed to prune the trees, I'm not sure that the one on the left qualifies as pruning. There isn't much left.......



True........ however it was an apple tree, fruit trees are fair game. :lol:


----------



## doctor Bob

these pictures give you an idea of the inside


----------



## Sporky McGuffin

Did the estate agent describe it as a "character property"?


----------



## Max Power

Nice kitchen Bob, definitely one of your finer ones :lol:


----------



## doctor Bob

Sporky McGuffin":3iszo1bt said:


> Did the estate agent describe it as a "character property"?



I only ever saw the kitchen, and a couple of rooms as the others were off limits.

This is the bathroom, which is supposed to have a wall next to the bath, when we moved in there was a dust sheet there instead, I have made it open plan now into a bedroom which was not used as the window was missing completely, using all my skills I have no nailsed a bit of polycarbonate in place.
Looks proper pucker.


----------



## Mike.S

Love how you've upcycled cardboard boxes to create faux wood panelling on the walls. The chandelier (pic 1) also creates that 'moody' lighting so beloved of modern designers.  

Glad you like a challenge (hammer)


----------



## SammyQ

Bob? Are you sure you want to use the word "pucker" in the context of a bathroom? You could land in piles of problems with that...unless you meant 'pukka'? 

8) 

Sam


----------



## MMUK

doctor Bob":3oen73kq said:


> nathandavies":3oen73kq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bob
> 
> If you don't have a huge amount of experience in the "game" I'd hand it over. Just do the fun bits and get someone else to do the really stressful stuff. I wish we could but our budget is so small we have no option but for me to bodge it.
> 
> If you need a kitchen or wardrobes, just give me a call. :wink:
> 
> Nathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nathan, I'm coming round to that, at the moment I'm thinking about just doing kitchen and windows, still not sure I have the time or inclination to do the windows.
Click to expand...



If you want uPVC (sorry for swearing), give me a shout. I'm sure I can sort something out for you (hammer)


----------



## doctor Bob

Here we go, started this week.




































Next week is drains, foundation walls and digging out for a big patio at the back.


----------



## morfa

So are you DIYing it or handing it over to others then? I can't see where you say that. Either way looking forward to the build, I love this sort of thread.


----------



## doctor Bob

Hi,
Originally I was going to manage it, but after doing the figures and allowing for ballsing it up I decided to hand it over to a builder. We'll see if I did the right thing over time!!


----------



## doctor Bob

Patio dug out, drains being put in.
If you look at the top of the garden a lot of the soil is being put up there to be leveled out eventually


----------



## Mike.S

doctor Bob":1rt7yk2l said:


> a lot of the soil is being put up there to be leveled out eventually



hhhmm, not sure a Stanley No 8 will cut it - perhaps a Steve Maskery No. 36, bevel down.  

Love the orange veneer roller in the 2nd picture. Always fancied driving one of those, or a small JCB.

More seriously, it must be exciting to see what is pretty quick progress with the groundwork. You can start to imagine what it will look like. More so when the walls start going up.

Keep the posts coming.


----------



## doctor Bob

Mike.S":1qi3q3ks said:


> More seriously, it must be exciting to see what is pretty quick progress with the groundwork. You can start to imagine what it will look like. More so when the walls start going up.
> 
> Keep the posts coming.



Yes quick progress, they reckon in by May, which is possibly optimistic. Looking forward to moving in, the existing house is horrible.


----------



## blackrodd

All looking very nice and tidy there. The rest of the site in the background is absolutely glorious, it will be a very, very nice house and home when finished, those doggies and you will love it! 
looking forward to more wip pics.
Thanks and regards rodders


----------



## RogerS

I like the underfloor heating pipes :lol:


----------



## doctor Bob

Retaining wall foundation in.
Patio hardcore up to correct level, 
Steps into garden cut in


----------



## n0legs

Love the rest bends.
Getting on well with that


----------



## doctor Bob

The old house has a little bit of damp, look carefully in the corner and you may just see it, need to look closely..........


----------



## Tom K

Hope you left an air gap around the cardboard wardrobe. Technically speaking I think most of what's visible is mould so a little job for wifey and some bleach perhaps?


----------



## Bm101

Strip the wallpaper carefully and sell it on Etsy as 'Handcrafted Artisanal Individualist Wall Patterning Created in a Dualist Dynamic Tandem with Natures Majesty ' in 6x9" tiny oak off-cut frames at £600 a pop. You'll have enough to pay for the new roof _and_ get someone to do the windows for you. 8) Probably not enough for a Gardener though...
Looks like a fantastic new build. Look forward to more.
Chris


----------



## doctor Bob

Concrete block foundation wall and block and beam floor going in.........


----------



## blackrodd

Good pics, Nice and neat blockwork and setting out there, also noticed the lintol over the brown pipe and the bricks courses.
Looks like you have also got a good builder in! Interesting stuff, keep the pics coming please!
Regards Rodders


----------



## doctor Bob

Thanks Rodders, the builder is more of a project manager, doesn't get his hands dirty, been very fair on any extras and the house is on a fixed price.
We have about one phone call every other day, keeping it simple, I don't interfere I just like to be told whats happening and when.
I leave for work before they arrive and home after they have left due short sunlight days, the guys so far have been great and helped me rip the garden about a bit with their diggers.
Should have a shell by xmas.


----------



## doctor Bob

Block and beam floor started today, pics tomorrow.
I need to organise getting a 40ft container delivered for storage, I can then transfer old cart shed stuff into it and get it pulled down ready for new one.
I am starting to feel a little bit stressed by it all now but not sure whether that's because of the build or just because of running a business, having a fifteen year old son who is the forms head of light entertainment , having a wife who has decided this would be the perfect year to do a masters degree at a university 100 miles away, 2 dogs which like to mud wrestle every evening and morning, I've also taken on a major (voluntary) role within an organisation I'm a member of, and then there is the realisation that I really can't afford this house........... anyway it will all be OK in the end. :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery

Bob, it's bound to be stressful (but I admit that is a particularly interesting cocktail), but it will be worth it in the end.
I'm actually having some difficulty coming to terms with my workshop being, for all intents and purposes, "finished". 
Chin up.

Why not take a short break and bake me a cake?


----------



## doctor Bob

Block and beam floor is all down now, these are yesterdays pics, I get home in the dark so all pics are a day behind.
Rainwater harvester arrived today.


----------



## Mcluma

How many litres is your rainwater harvester?


----------



## doctor Bob

I should know but can't remember, it's about 12ft x 8ft x 4ft.


----------



## doctor Bob

Day 22

Never knew the beams come pre stressed with a bow in them, the weight of the walls and scree and flooring straightens them, if you jump up and down in the centers you see them bending. Footprint is about 105 sq meters.


----------



## andersonec

I have not read all the posts so not sure if I've missed it but with all that land out the back why are you not installing a Ground Source Heat Pump? The benefits are immense
.
Andy


----------



## doctor Bob

andersonec":syplz5w2 said:


> I have not read all the posts so not sure if I've missed it but with all that land out the back why are you not installing a Ground Source Heat Pump? The benefits are immense
> .
> Andy



I was going to, however the government look like they will pull the RHI, they are due to announce it in the autumn statement. I'm not spending £25000 plus to find I can't get payments. I spoke to one heat pump guy and he reckons his business will just stop when it's cut.


----------



## andersonec

doctor Bob":vjafl26c said:


> andersonec":vjafl26c said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all the posts so not sure if I've missed it but with all that land out the back why are you not installing a Ground Source Heat Pump? The benefits are immense
> .
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to, however the government look like they will pull the RHI, they are due to announce it in the autumn statement. I'm not spending £25000 plus to find I can't get payments. I spoke to one heat pump guy and he reckons his business will just stop when it's cut.
Click to expand...


Bob, I don't think for one minute it's going to cost you 25 grand :shock: half that I should think, If you have access to a digger and lay the pipes yourself the next cost is the workings and then count up the cost of a modern boiler (you would use underfloor heating which does away with radiators which in turn free up all your walls) and then add on the cost of radiators etc. it begins to make sense. The RHI is going to be reduced not abolished but if you take into account the reduced cost of your heating bills, oil or gas, and how much they are going to rise in the not too distant future these figures do not look so bad, ten or so years down the line things may be very different when it comes to fuel bills.
Andy


----------



## doctor Bob

andersonec":26gv6v6n said:


> doctor Bob":26gv6v6n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andersonec":26gv6v6n said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read all the posts so not sure if I've missed it but with all that land out the back why are you not installing a Ground Source Heat Pump? The benefits are immense
> .
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to, however the government look like they will pull the RHI, they are due to announce it in the autumn statement. I'm not spending £25000 plus to find I can't get payments. I spoke to one heat pump guy and he reckons his business will just stop when it's cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, I don't think for one minute it's going to cost you 25 grand :shock: half that I should think, If you have access to a digger and lay the pipes yourself the next cost is the workings and then count up the cost of a modern boiler (you would use underfloor heating which does away with radiators which in turn free up all your walls) and then add on the cost of radiators etc. it begins to make sense. The RHI is going to be reduced not abolished but if you take into account the reduced cost of your heating bills, oil or gas, and how much they are going to rise in the not too distant future these figures do not look so bad, ten or so years down the line things may be very different when it comes to fuel bills.
> Andy
Click to expand...


£25k is probably over the top, the system was going to cost 15k plus installation. The rumour is RHI on ground source is to be abolished not reduced. I will be better off leaving it and changing to biomass in the future if necessary.
The estimate on fuel saving was £450 per year, thats 40 years payback without an rhi, just not worth it. Then there was servicing costs on top. Without gov't subsidy none of these eco systems are worth it, the austerity program is killing them all, look at solar.
The house is having underfloor heating throughout.


----------



## adidat

What are your thoughts on biomass boilers only thing that puts me off is having to clear out the ash, but seems a good way of turning my waste into heat?

Adidat


----------



## No skills

Is bio mass the same as the wood pellet boilers? Read a fair bit on poor reliability of pellet burners, trouble with the feed systems mostly, people even taking them out because of the servicing costs and repairs.


----------



## Mcluma

Are these the insulated blocks


Its comming along nicely


----------



## doctor Bob

They are the blocks for a block and beam floor, whether they have special properties I dont know, there is still 170mm of floor to go on top of this of which 100mm is insulated foam board.


----------



## doctor Bob

Day 23, block and beam floor finished.
Rainwater harvester to be installed today.
Hopefully blockwork starts on friday.

I am sorting a container for the garden then the old shed can go and the cart shed come granny annex foundations can be dug.


----------



## nathandavies

Looking good Dr.Bob I think you made the right decision about running the job.

I had my underfloor insulation delivered the other day, I just need a few clear days to get it down. Windows almost made, just need to learn about spraying, and which hvlp system to get.

Did you decide whether you are going to do your own windows and doors?

I was going to give you a shout the other day as I was down in the big city doing a concrete worktop, but spending the evenings in the friendly surroundings of the Grosvenor casino poker room, doesn't sound like you have the time for a game of cards though!

Enjoying the installations.

Keep up the good work

Nathan


----------



## doctor Bob

Should have done, a group of us play every 6 weeks.

Doors and windows by others now, to busy to do them.


----------



## doctor Bob

Retaining wall for patio started, rain harvester hole started.
Block work on house starting today.


----------



## doctor Bob

Well we had the first "issue" over the last 2 days, I wanted open plan between the kitchen and lounge (I'll fit a big 2000 x 1600mm sliding door). I was told it would be no problem. Then told on Friday that it couldn't happen because there was a supporting pillar there.
After much discussion and some quick calculations we think there is a solution. Half the workers can't understand why I want it open plan and half love it........... so be interesting to see what it turns out like, If I hate it then at least I can just brick it up, but couldn't do the reverse.

Internet is slow so i'll post pics up later.


----------



## doctor Bob

So room shapes now visible, to give you an idea of sizes the guy is in the kitchen 6x5m, he's walking towards the open plan opening into the lounge 6x5m. The other rooms are hallway (center front), dining room (right front) behind that is utility room and to the left of the hallway is the study.


----------



## jimmy_s

Regarding GSHP, if you get the UFH designed to operate at a low flow temperature (this will tighten up the pipe centres) then you always have the option to revert to a heat pump in the future.


----------



## Racers

doctor Bob":247d034j said:


> So room shapes now visible, to give you an idea of sizes the guy is in the kitchen 6x5m, he's walking towards the open plan opening into the lounge 6x5m. The other rooms are hallway (center front), dining room (right front) behind that is utility room and to the left of the hallway is the study.




At last some workers! I thought you where having it built by vampires!

Pete


----------



## Droogs

snigger =D>


----------



## doctor Bob

A few minor errors cropping up but nothing major, just frustrating as it is just down to lack of communication between sub contractors. Luckily I know the drawings inside out and the building detail, came home tonight and spotted an error in 2 secs, simple correction but shouldn't be happening.

Pics tomorrow, scaffolding goes up end of next week.


----------



## doctor Bob




----------



## blackrodd

Glad you're on top of it! As its looking, good, good, good!
Thanks for the pics, Rodders


----------



## doctor Bob

Day 37


----------



## fiveeyes

Do appreciate the photos doctor Bob..I enjoy watching the way the UK builds homes, as compared to our ways, here in the US. Most informative. Thank you.


----------



## Mcluma

Nice clean build. I hope you went for a concrete 1st floor


----------



## doctor Bob

Getting *STRESSFUL*..........................

still it's only money...................


----------



## Charlie Woody

ooooh sorry to hear that! Hope things settle down quickly.


----------



## Peter Sefton

Looks like they are making great progress, I always think it so good to be out of the ground!

Cheers Peter


----------



## doctor Bob

Latest images

Retaining wall and steps, surrounds a big 220sqm patio, I went big as I wanted the wall a decent disance away from the house, outdoor sofas one end, table and BBQ the other end


----------



## sitefive

how ''thick'' are those building blocks? Looks really thin to me? like some 10cm?


----------



## doctor Bob

sitefive":6mohurz4 said:


> how ''thick'' are those building blocks? Looks really thin to me? like some 10cm?



Yes external wall is 100 / 100 / 100 so about a 330mm wall overall with plaster and render. All pretty much standard.


----------



## doctor Bob

Just better point out the retaining wall is not 100mm. It's a 9 inch hollow block wall, with bars throughout bonded to a 500 x 500mm strip foundation and then filled with concrete.


----------



## sitefive

Just out of interest what is that blank space between the 2 layers of 10cm blocks supposed to do? Do you put in some insulation material there or just leave it blank? In this house we have here that space is blank and only wind howls through it making the house not really energy efficient!

When I was building house (not in UK) I used single 30cm blocks+ extra 5cm insulation on top of that,making the walls almost 40cm thick all Solid and not hollow in any place. Infact I haven't seen this done in any other country I have been to Only in the UK..anyone can aware me?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin

It's either left emtpy as an airgap insulation (the wind shouldn't be able to get in there - if it can you need to repair something) or filled with insulation such as foam.


----------



## The Bear

looks like the cavity is already filled with cavity batts to me. Very standard way to meet building regs

Mark


----------



## doctor Bob

Yes they put a rockwell wool 100mm thick in as they build.


----------



## John15

Looking good Bob. It's very interesting to follow your progress through the photos.

John


----------



## doctor Bob

Day 47


----------



## kostello

In by Christmas then. . 
 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob

kostello":2d9ewniu said:


> In by Christmas then. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk



Might be more draft proof by Christmas than the old house.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Looking really good, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## doctor Bob

Steels in:
Stats as follows

start 60 fingers
end 59.5 fingers.................. ooch


----------



## doctor Bob

andersonec":vqcs57jz said:


> I have not read all the posts so not sure if I've missed it but with all that land out the back why are you not installing a Ground Source Heat Pump? The benefits are immense
> .
> Andy




Just an update, I had cancelled the GSP as it looked like the energy payments were going to be pulled, however the announcement this week said payments were going to continue till 2021, so it's now back in the project.


----------



## Charlie Woody

What type of floor is that upstairs? If you are using GSP will you have UFH on both floors?


----------



## doctor Bob

Charlie Woody":22gja32n said:


> What type of floor is that upstairs? If you are using GSP will you have UFH on both floors?



Yes under ground and first floors, loft rooms will be radiators. The beams are pretty standard now, makes it easy to thread stuff in both directions.


----------



## Charlie Woody

doctor Bob":7mlxbqx2 said:


> Charlie Woody":7mlxbqx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of floor is that upstairs? If you are using GSP will you have UFH on both floors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes under ground and first floors, loft rooms will be radiators. The beams are pretty standard now, makes it easy to thread stuff in both directions.
Click to expand...


The beams making easy access for electric, plumbing, air ducts etc will hopefully speed up the services installation when the time comes. I've not seen that before, guess I need to get out more  thanks for explaining.


----------



## dickm

Bit of a personal hobby horse, but I really can't see how heat pumps can claim to be a "renewable". Given that they need electricity to work, and much of UK generation relies on fossil fuel at roughly 30% efficiency, the CoP of the heat pump needs to be greater than 3 just to break even in energy terms. AFAIK, no heat pumps manage more than a CoP of 4 at best, so it's a pretty marginal saving in CO2 emission. Unless, of course, the electricity is generated from a truly renewable source.
End of rant from a biomass heated member.


----------



## sitefive

Actually air-air heatpumps here are excellent because it doesn't really gets under -10c ever here , so their COP is always in great range.
and Let's not talk about the costs of setting up air-air heatpump VS traditional heating, If I had a medium sized workshop I would insulate it really well and put up few of them and be done with it!


----------



## doctor Bob

sitefive":diqiprgo said:


> Actually air-air heatpumps here are excellent because it doesn't really gets under -10c ever here , so their COP is always in great range.
> and Let's not talk about the costs of setting up air-air heatpump VS traditional heating, If I had a medium sized workshop I would insulate it really well and put up few of them and be done with it!



Not quite sure why you are mentioning Air pumps, they have a fairly low COP compared to GSHP.


----------



## doctor Bob

Latest pictures taken at the weekend.
All joists and first floor flooring is now in, blockwork being finished. Roof is planned to be started 4th Jan. Still being told in by May.
Kitchen is made, study is being made, bedrooms may be done if I can get the guys to give me a hand.
Every thing is just about on budget, patio was a big extra as we went a lot bigger than planned.


----------



## doctor Bob

Building work stopped over christmas, started again this week.

Roof trusses arrive on Monday, should take about 2 weeks for the roof to go up, then internal walls on first and second floors. 


View from first floor





First floor

















2 x bedrooms, hallway and bathroom





Garage to be demolished and replaced with triple bay cart shed, money has probably run out to do this this year





Front garden where old house is, driveway in front


----------



## doctor Bob

Double vault kitchen roof going up.


----------



## devonwoody

I recall this thread starting last year, but owing to family health problems posts and threads on this forum have made me not so active here these days.
Dr.Bob best wishes and happiness in your new home being built, you are doing one of the things I did miss on my life ambitions.. (The first plot of land was offered to me for £200 yes two hundred in 1958 but it was too expensive bearing in mind we had a young member of the family on the way) Two more plots slipped away as well later but the family was even larger then.


----------



## doctor Bob

Roof going on


----------



## devonwoody

Those cranes just get taller every year.


----------



## doctor Bob

They were lifting them over the old house so needed some height.


----------



## devonwoody

doctor Bob":av7ljp73 said:


> They were lifting them over the old house so needed some height.




I saw the angle, did they have a jib on the crane?


----------



## doctor Bob

devonwoody":2164bfw8 said:


> doctor Bob":2164bfw8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were lifting them over the old house so needed some height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the angle, did they have a jib on the crane?
Click to expand...



No just an extending straight arm. I think they were about 100kg each so not very heavy really.


----------



## blackrodd

Lovely job there Doc, nice to see it done proper! And the pic of the lane and house shows you appear to be in a lovely neck of the woods.
On the last truss roof, i did for a friend, couple of years ago, the council wouldn't let us close the road for 20 minute for craning Attic trusses, so I had to find 10 more blokes, 14 altogether, to hand ball them up and the blokes turned some around, 4, I think, so the face, front marks were at the back, so down they came again, turn around and back up.
Thanks for posting
Regards Rodders


----------



## blackrodd

devonwoody":1ictmvqc said:


> doctor Bob":1ictmvqc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were lifting them over the old house so needed some height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the angle, did they have a jib on the crane?
Click to expand...


Fly jib for extra reach and a light weight.
Rodders


----------



## doctor Bob

A few images with all the trusses in place.


----------



## blackrodd

Whoever you're chippy is, Have to say that's a braver man than me, I would insist that the internal wind braces be fixed, I've seen a roof blown off in the wind, the owner had hardly any slate batten but insisted the roof went on, damaged trusses and had to wait for replacements.
I see you had the gable ladders made fixed up too, good idea, it pays not to take any chances this time of the year!
Regards Rodders


----------



## devonwoody

And it was frosty when you took those pics.


----------



## doctor Bob




----------



## doctor Bob

Chimney completed, Roof being batoned ready for tiling next week. Vaulted rooms will be our bedroom, ensuite and dressing room.


----------



## doctor Bob

Roof tiles going on.

We have decided to take the whole of the top floor as our bedroom, a dressing room and a massive ensuite. So we will have a master floor.


----------



## blackrodd

You're certainly zipping along on this one, work still looks excellent, I see someone has seen the sense to use a hoist for loading out, faster and cleaner too! 
Good pics, thanks for posting
Rodders


----------



## devonwoody

Bob your web link was shut down by Microsoft security essentials. they didnt like it.


----------



## doctor Bob

Thank you, is it still on going. I can't see any issues?


----------



## devonwoody

ok this time bob


----------



## MusicMan

Great work. Can't wait to see the kitchen you'll put in!


----------



## morfa

MusicMan":hkpamg9f said:


> Great work. Can't wait to see the kitchen you'll put in!



If it's anything like some of the other kitchen fitters on here, it might take a while. *cough*bern*cough*.


----------



## doctor Bob

Kitchen is 80% made.
Study is about 50% made.

to make bedroom furniture son's and ours (minimum)
5 bathroom cabinets


----------



## Flynnwood

Bob - you need to check your web host.


----------



## Robbo3

I have no problems viewing Dr Bob's website on either Pale Moon or IE 11 browsers, using Windows 8.1 & Windows Defender (essentially the same as Microsoft Security Essentials).


----------



## doctor Bob

One side of the roof is complete, all tiled velux windows in, concreted edges and leading being done. The other side is started and might be finished for the weekend. We are having the top floor. From the front the roof on the right is our bedroom the roof on the left is our bathroom.


----------



## No skills

Good stuff, but clean the van


----------



## doctor Bob

No skills":3dirpsf6 said:


> Good stuff, but clean the van



Thats the trouble with living in a mudbath.


----------



## doctor Bob

Rear roof just about there, kitchen double vault started.
Electrics and plumbing all going well.
Waiting for planning on a triple timber garage, should come this week. This will house cars, garden stuff and also be a plant room for the ground source heat pump. So once we get planning we can start digging up about 500m of trenches for the pipework.


----------



## devonwoody

=D> =D> =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## stuartpaul

Looking good Bob.

A 'Master Floor' - that's the way to do it!

Is there a reason why one of the velux windows on the back is 'out of line' with the others?


----------



## doctor Bob

stuartpaul":2je3y08z said:


> Looking good Bob.
> 
> A 'Master Floor' - that's the way to do it!
> 
> Is there a reason why one of the velux windows on the back is 'out of line' with the others?



yes, the 2 windows on the right are our bedroom, the 2 windows on the left are the bathroom, and the middle window is the staircase window, it is above a closet so needed lifting up.
The middle window on the front is for the walk in dressing room, which was going to be the bathroom until we had a swap round.


----------



## doctor Bob

Couple of shots of the house from the top of the garden













Coupleof shots from the loft room windows











The kitchen
















The penthouse

Bedroom this end, en suite bathroom the far end and a dressing room in the middle


----------



## John15

It's going to be a super house Bob. I live in a bungalow where all the rooms on the same level and no stairs to climb, so find your upstairs rooms in particular very interesting.

John


----------



## Wuffles

I've sifted through this thread, and it seems you are going ground source heating? I wonder what the costs to run are for a place of that size. We're a similar size, although more "flat and laid out" for want of a better way to describe it and we're on air source heat pumps, I suspect yours will cost much less to run than ours. The oil range broke within a few months of us moving in, so I switched us over. 

Part of me wishes we'd gone ground source, but there were time constraints in place and it was Winter. When the air pumps go here, we'll certainly go ground source. I'm tempted to lay the pipes sometime regardless, if the cost isn't too prohibitive. Do you have a materials only cost for that by chance?

We're only electric here and our annual bill is around £1600. That's heating, hot water, my workshop, home usage (we're heavy users). Keeps the house around 20 degrees 24/7. [smug mode] I can't imagine living somewhere where it's cold in the middle of the night now.

Solar panels on the workshop pull in around £500 a year (20p tariff) and the RHI is £420 a quarter. No idea why, something to do with the Green Deal Assessment being badly done by British Gas a few years back when nobody even knew how to do a Green Deal Assessment properly. They didn't, had them back three times before they got it right.

Bought the Heat Pumps off a bloke, fitted them with a plumber mate, along with uprating a load of rads in the older part of the house (that's where our heat losses mount up, 500 year old cottage and no insulation) and had them checked and signed off. Got the RHPP grant within a few months (RHI hadn't started when we fitted them) then the RHI a year or so later, minus the grant money.

So it's cost us nothing in the long term. I think it'll cost you less than nothing as the ground source ought to last longer than the heat pumps we have?

As an aside, I hate the way the "austerity" appears to be pointing everything towards shale gas, lobbying and mates of the Government. It's embarrassing really, compared to the rest of the World when they signed up to whatever they signed up to in Paris.

And after all that (sort of) bragging, the pumps will of course catch fire tonight and destroy part of the house, the part where I keep my Fabergé egg collection wrapped in £50 notes.


----------



## doctor Bob

I can't give you running costs, however it's a system with a coefficient of 1:4, so in theory for every 1kw i put in I get 4 KW back.

The government will give me a renewable energy payment for 4 years which should cover the cost plus some, so it's a no brainer really.

Getting the money from the government is the tricky bit.


----------



## Wuffles

doctor Bob":8c4jhwes said:


> I can't give you running costs, however it's a system with a coefficient of 1:4, so in theory for every 1kw i put in I get 4 KW back.
> 
> The government will give me a renewable energy payment for 4 years which should cover the cost plus some, so it's a no brainer really.
> 
> Getting the money from the government is the tricky bit.



The department for it are in Edinburgh, and they're ever so helpful. You'll be fine.

Think our heat pumps are 1:4, just thought ground source was more "efficient" than the air source. I know of people who "say", you know people who "say" things, that their house only costs £25 a month to heat on "our ground source..." I stop listening at that point. It's not jealousy, my BS meter goes off and I filter.


----------



## doctor Bob

Wuffles":1rdeaiub said:


> doctor Bob":1rdeaiub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give you running costs, however it's a system with a coefficient of 1:4, so in theory for every 1kw i put in I get 4 KW back.
> 
> The government will give me a renewable energy payment for 4 years which should cover the cost plus some, so it's a no brainer really.
> 
> Getting the money from the government is the tricky bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The department for it are in Edinburgh, and they're ever so helpful. You'll be fine.
> 
> Think our heat pumps are 1:4, just thought ground source was more "efficient" than the air source. I know of people who "say", you know people who "say" things, that their house only costs £25 a month to heat on "our ground source..." I stop listening at that point. It's not jealousy, my BS meter goes off and I filter.
Click to expand...


I thought air source was about 1:2.5 ish


----------



## Phil Pascoe

If you need any plastering done we can put you in touch with someone ...


----------



## Wuffles

doctor Bob":lx0x41ao said:


> Wuffles":lx0x41ao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctor Bob":lx0x41ao said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give you running costs, however it's a system with a coefficient of 1:4, so in theory for every 1kw i put in I get 4 KW back.
> 
> The government will give me a renewable energy payment for 4 years which should cover the cost plus some, so it's a no brainer really.
> 
> Getting the money from the government is the tricky bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The department for it are in Edinburgh, and they're ever so helpful. You'll be fine.
> 
> Think our heat pumps are 1:4, just thought ground source was more "efficient" than the air source. I know of people who "say", you know people who "say" things, that their house only costs £25 a month to heat on "our ground source..." I stop listening at that point. It's not jealousy, my BS meter goes off and I filter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought air source was about 1:2.5 ish
Click to expand...


Could well be, mind you, could be 4:1 :shock: 

This is air to water I'm talking about mind you, we're probably on the same page, just checking. It turns out that's what went wrong with the Green Deal Assessment, the default on the software the use for it is Air to Air which gave the house an E rating, under that, click the Air to Water option and it went to a B.

Still, £1600 a year is, apparently, not bad considering the benefits, so if you get better than that you'll be laughing.


----------



## Wuffles

Right, just clarified in the book and it's because air temp changes a lot more than the ground area would, so the figures are variable. 1:4 efficiency on a good day, and it drops if the air temp drops to -7 degrees (down to 1:25).

This is why I will eventually go ground source as it's less seasonally affected. Infrastructure inside the house remains the same I think.


----------



## doctor Bob

Windows next, should be delivered on Friday.
I was going to make them but just ran out of time.
Sliding sashes, weights not springs. 
Ordered them from Westbury windows, a fairly local company,http://www.westburyjoinery.com/


----------



## No skills

Do you think you'll be very picky with the window quality seeing as it's something you might of done yourself?


----------



## doctor Bob

No skills":1pufrc6c said:


> Do you think you'll be very picky with the window quality seeing as it's something you might of done yourself?



I hope so, the company gave me a guided tour of their workshop. They were the best sliding sashes I've seen, Traditional profiles, skinny lambs tongue, accoya (exterior) and engineered soft wood (to hit good u values)

The detail, quality and guarantee are unbeatable. To be honest I got a great deal on them. They let slip they were quiet and I negotiated a good deal by letting them do them immediately.

I've worked on a lot of great properties around this area, Westbury windows are considered the Rolls Royce of windows.


----------



## No skills

That's interesting.

If you can get no exception quality with a price your happy with then the day's been good.

What's the finish on them? Modern paint or old school linseed?


----------



## doctor Bob

Cart shed planning provisionally accepted, should be confirmed on friday. 
Foundations can be started next week, installation on week commencing 21st March. Need this up for ground source heat pump installation.

Like this but I've order mine with 3 sets of doors, as it will mainly be garden machinery and storage and the GSHP plus an outside toilet.


----------



## lurker

I am really beginning to hate you :wink:


----------



## WoodMangler

doctor Bob":o9gg0k9e said:


> Like this but I've order mine with 3 sets of doors, as it will mainly be garden machinery and storage and the GSHP plus an outside toilet.


Is the car included ?


----------



## Bale

doctor Bob":1nnwh839 said:


> plus an outside toilet.



That's a shame. After all the time, planning and money you've put into the build I would have thought you'd have one inside. Have you tried one? We have 4 and I can thoroughly recommend them.

Pete


----------



## dickm

How many bedrooms? According to US custom, you should have one more bathroom than bedrooms


----------



## doctor Bob

Bale":2putlgnk said:


> doctor Bob":2putlgnk said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus an outside toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame. After all the time, planning and money you've put into the build I would have thought you'd have one inside. Have you tried one? We have 4 and I can thoroughly recommend them.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...


LOL, it's my northern roots coming through. Denise wanted to put a lock on it, but I told her there hasn't been a bucket of dung pinched in this village for 10 years.


----------



## doctor Bob

dickm":l0blhz6i said:


> How many bedrooms? According to US custom, you should have one more bathroom than bedrooms



We are following that rule if we include the outside lav, I could have a morning think if a different location every day of the week, bake one on sunday


----------



## Bale

doctor Bob":1t8iy2om said:


> Denise wanted to put a lock on it, but I told her there hasn't been a bucket of dung pinched in this village for 10 years.



She means on the inside. We have those too and they can prevent embarrassing encounters.

Pete


----------



## lurker

I get in trouble for leaving the door wide open.
I don't see the problem there is only her and the cat in the house


----------



## doctor Bob




----------



## tomatwark

Nice looking windows Bob


----------



## Chip shop

I agree, they look really smart. How are you going to fix them?


----------



## doctor Bob

Wedges and foam I think, I'm with them on Wednesday to start the chippy's off, see how it goes.


----------



## n0legs

doctor Bob":19opxy08 said:


>



Now that's a window, looks right. 
Good choice Dr B =D>


----------



## blackrodd

doctor Bob":5yu6zrh6 said:


> Wedges and foam I think, I'm with them on Wednesday to start the chippy's off, see how it goes.


 Whatever happened to the good old tingles?
Windows are looking really well made, very nice job.
Rodders


----------



## Chip shop

Please don't foam them in. Wedge and plaster is cool. Frame sealant 'round the outside, to stop the draft. Box frames need to breath, same as any other joinery.


----------



## doctor Bob

Chip shop":2hj514gq said:


> Please don't foam them in. Wedge and plaster is cool. Frame sealant 'round the outside, to stop the draft. Box frames need to breath, same as any other joinery.



I think I'll need to foam in front and back, at the front so they have something to render to and at the back to ensure good seal for the air pressure test.


----------



## doctor Bob

Temporary storage for stuff in the garage, it's being demolished next week, ready for cart shed base.
I've bought it, I'll move it into the garden later in the year for garden machinery and furniture storage.


----------



## No skills

Ron and Terry do you a good deal?


----------



## doctor Bob

I got the container from a company called Bullmans in the end, essex based. £1695 delivered, no dents, mint condition.


----------



## doctor Bob

All going well, thin wedges to position them correctly then double wedges to lock them into place. they protrude by 13mm to allow for sand and cement render and plaster, then Ill architrave them in.

All 18 should all be in by end of today.


----------



## doctor Bob

Plastering inside and rendering outside should begin in about 10 days. Plasterboard on studwalls and skimmed, solid internal walls to be sand and cement render with a plaster skim.


----------



## lurker

Looking good Bob. Nice design as one would expect from you


----------



## doctor Bob

lurker":1z33pwak said:


> Looking good Bob. Nice design as one would expect from you



Just copying the original windows, I did increase the sizes but wanted to keep the proportions the same.


----------



## Mark A

doctor Bob":2zcbjk87 said:


>



It's coming along nicely.


----------



## Chip shop

The project looks fantastic....Not trying to sound like a smart buttocks, but I can see daylight past one of your wedges. Can you gob that up somehow?


----------



## doctor Bob

Chip shop":at8rcxg1 said:


> The project looks fantastic....Not trying to sound like a smart buttocks, but I can see daylight past one of your wedges. Can you gob that up somehow?



They will all be foamed in front and back, stone sills need to go in still.


----------



## Chip shop

Ahhh, sorry. Missed that bit. The windows look brilliant. Just as a matter of interest; how long did it take from order to delivery?


----------



## doctor Bob

Leaky cart shed coming down.
Contents now in container.
I'm removing the roof, then the rest will be pushed over and burnt.
I'm cutting the metal bolts with an angle grinder and lifting the sheets of in whole sections, damped it all down before lifting.
2 weeks to get the new base in ready for arrival of new shed.


----------



## Wuffles

doctor Bob":ln39e6lc said:


> I got the container from a company called Bullmans in the end, essex based. £1695 delivered, no dents, mint condition.



Did you get a quote from Rob? Did he not cover your neck of the woods?


----------



## doctor Bob

Wuffles":1smumqps said:


> doctor Bob":1smumqps said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the container from a company called Bullmans in the end, essex based. £1695 delivered, no dents, mint condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a quote from Rob? Did he not cover your neck of the woods?
Click to expand...


I rang most of them, just went for best overall cost


----------



## doctor Bob

Shed ready to be pushed over


----------



## doctor Bob

Windows and french doors in, bifolds go in during the next few weeks. Cart shed gets pushed over today.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Looking very nice, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## doctor Bob




----------



## doctor Bob

Very trying week .......... first period of not enjoying it.


----------



## Paul Chapman

doctor Bob":3ixk675a said:


> Very trying week .......... first period of not enjoying it.



Why's that, Bob? It all seemed to be going well......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## doctor Bob

A series of mistakes ......... however we seem to be back on track.

More images tomorrow, cart shed base is now in, it got set out at the wrong height to start with.


----------



## doctor Bob

Cart shed base going down. Building goes up next week.


----------



## dickm

That'll take some cart!


----------



## doctor Bob

Cart shed going up.
Oak front, softwood feather board on sides. Softwood will be painted so gone fairly cheap. Roof will be tiled to match house. 
.


----------



## Flynnwood

Your web host is still giving probs. 2nd time I've mentioned it.






Note the: "hosted by armstrongjordan DOT co.uk

(hammer)

Ring them - it could be damaging to your business if people come across your site and back out/away from it because of the above.

With your new build costs, I doubt you want to implement a P&L reduction strategy from your business website :roll:


----------



## doctor Bob

Flynnwood":nc7639lz said:


> Your web host is still giving probs. 2nd time I've mentioned it.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Note the: "hosted by armstrongjordan DOT co.uk
> 
> (hammer)
> 
> Ring them - it could be damaging to your business if people come across your site and back out/away from it because of the above.
> 
> With your new build costs, I doubt you want to implement a P&L reduction strategy from your business website :roll:



Thanks, I have forwarded it to my IT person, however no one else seems to have this problem


----------



## doctor Bob

Looks a bit woody, needs tiling. Might end up painting part of it and staining the oak and doors.

Loving the size of it. Plant room and home gym in the right, cars and storage middle and left, loads of loft space


----------



## Paul Chapman

Looking good, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## scgwhite

Just read your thread from start to finish (quiet at work this evening...)

I'd love to build a home one day - perhaps our next move will be into something designed and built for us. Looks like you are making splendid progress - I'm jealous!


----------



## doctor Bob

scgwhite":35ucev6w said:


> Just read your thread from start to finish (quiet at work this evening...)
> 
> I'd love to build a home one day - perhaps our next move will be into something designed and built for us. Looks like you are making splendid progress - I'm jealous!




Would have loved to have made an oak frame building like yours. Time is the issue, main thing is I have a business to run, family to keep happy, wife at university, 2 dogs to walk and furniture to make for the house, 5 bathrooms / ensuites, kitchen, utility, study, 5 bedrooms, av units.......... tim,e is a nightmare, just doing the essentials at the moment.


----------



## doctor Bob

Busy site today, roofers











4 Plasterers, plus electrician and plumber on site finishing off the ground floor. Plaster looks good makes the rooms very tidy.


----------



## Wuffles

Dot and dab on the block work or render?


----------



## doctor Bob

Wuffles":1w8xmhvl said:


> Dot and dab on the block work or render?




Sand and cement with a plaster skim. I've tried to keep it a bit traditional, from the start we could have gone timber frame, which would have been quicker, possibly a bit cheaper and better u values. However it's my house and I like rock solid stuff where costs allow so we went blockwork and rendered walls internally as it just feels more solid than dot and dab, plus easier to fix stuff to. Hopefully a home for life. I'd definitely do it again as a sell on if I found the right land.


----------



## Wuffles

doctor Bob":2wlzd2ox said:


> Wuffles":2wlzd2ox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dot and dab on the block work or render?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand and cement with a plaster skim. I've tried to keep it a bit traditional, from the start we could have gone timber frame, which would have been quicker, possibly a bit cheaper and better u values. However it's my house and I like rock solid stuff where costs allow so we went blockwork and rendered walls internally as it just feels more solid than dot and dab, plus easier to fix stuff to. Hopefully a home for life. I'd definitely do it again as a sell on if I found the right land.
Click to expand...


I did the same, I like to drill a wall to hang a picture, not use an ice pick. Cost was similar (in my case) anyway, so why mess about


----------



## doctor Bob

Day 157


----------



## katellwood

How you getting on with this,

An update would be nice 

TIA


----------



## lurker

Wot he sed ^^^


----------



## Chrispy

Wot ^^^ he sed he sed.


----------



## doctor Bob

I have been flat out with work, with the aim of paying for the house....... looking good, hopefully I can get ther without a mortgage and just a small bit of manageable debt  

Also doing work within and furniture for the house

Wife decided this year would be the perfect year to start a 2 year MSc, so she is at university in Lincoln some of the week.

15 year old son who has decided to be a perfect pineapple hence spending a lot of time speaking to teachers, no malice in him just wants to be the years entertainer, he is very funny..........

2 dogs which need big walks.....

Anyway......... pictures, we are a bit further on than this, house is 90% rendered, decoraters are well on with it, all being sprayed, second fix electrics started


----------



## Paul Chapman

All looking very nice, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## CHJ

Proper job all round. =D> =D>


----------



## devonwoody

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Max Power

Nice to see you making progress Bob , was a bit worried by the lack of updates


----------



## Charlie Woody

Nice doors and architrave.


----------



## doctor Bob

Todays pictures


----------



## doctor Bob

Tiles throughout downstairs, due to the hairy dribbly thing .......... anyway lets leave the misses out of it ............. no honestly 2 dogs.
Mixture of 200mm and 300mm wide tiles, there is a repeat but over 10 runs.

Colour going on the walls, ammonite, love the sashes.


----------



## Adam9453

Looking really good Bob.
I'm keen to see what you do with your own kitchen


----------



## doctor Bob

Adam9453":cd63a64x said:


> Looking really good Bob.
> I'm keen to see what you do with your own kitchen



Need a decent kitchen company I suppose, know any?


----------



## chippy1970

I like the panelled strings on the stairs ,nice touch

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob

chippy1970":1n2s0ba6 said:


> I like the panelled strings on the stairs ,nice touch
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Thanks, something I added after they were fitted, really pleased with how they look. They are just part of the fixed price, I was thinking about upgrading to a walnut staircase but really pleased that determination to keep within budget stopped me.

The only overspend has been on windows and doors and a bit of additional electrics.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Hope your dog recovered, btw.


----------



## doctor Bob

phil.p":2cu9bp98 said:


> Hope your dog recovered, btw.



He's fine thank, shouldn't happen again as his stomach is now stitched in position.


----------



## Adam9453

doctor Bob":8mxmltxg said:


> Adam9453":8mxmltxg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good Bob.
> I'm keen to see what you do with your own kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a decent kitchen company I suppose, know any?
Click to expand...


I hear wren have a sale on :wink: 

I've just been helping the in laws moving their kitchen around in the house they just bought. Today's work was a quick fix so it's usable until they're ready to redo the kitchen properly.
I'm trying to encourage them to go for an unusual kitchen design as I have some interesting ideas I need a Guinea pig to test on.


----------



## Jake

Looking good, as ever with new-old builds a decade or two will soften it greatly

Not tempted to spend the extra on krypton fill? Reduces the sections so much.


----------



## doctor Bob

Jake":3bpfz0gr said:


> Looking good, as ever with new-old builds a decade or two will soften it greatly
> 
> Not tempted to spend the extra on krypton fill? Reduces the sections so much.



Looked at the option Jake, but as always budget is a factor, a few grand here a few grand there, soon adds up.


----------



## chippy1970

Adam9453":1lcts11v said:


> doctor Bob":1lcts11v said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam9453":1lcts11v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good Bob.
> I'm keen to see what you do with your own kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a decent kitchen company I suppose, know any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear wren have a sale on :wink:
> 
> I've just been helping the in laws moving their kitchen around in the house they just bought. Today's work was a quick fix so it's usable until they're ready to redo the kitchen properly.
> I'm trying to encourage them to go for an unusual kitchen design as I have some interesting ideas I need a Guinea pig to test on.
Click to expand...

Lol

Talking of Wren ,one of my new neighbours has just had one delivered ,good luck. When he first bought his house and started work on it, he was all talk of getting a proper kitchen. He must have run out of money or lost his mind as he now had a Wren delivered. I'd have put it straight in the skip where it belongs lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970

Adam9453":psdsfjuu said:


> doctor Bob":psdsfjuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam9453":psdsfjuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good Bob.
> I'm keen to see what you do with your own kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a decent kitchen company I suppose, know any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear wren have a sale on :wink:
> 
> I've just been helping the in laws moving their kitchen around in the house they just bought. Today's work was a quick fix so it's usable until they're ready to redo the kitchen properly.
> I'm trying to encourage them to go for an unusual kitchen design as I have some interesting ideas I need a Guinea pig to test on.
Click to expand...

Lol

Talking of Wren ,one of my new neighbours has just had one delivered ,good luck. When he first bought his house and started work on it, he was all talk of getting a proper kitchen. He must have run out of money or lost his mind as he has now had a Wren delivered. I'd have put it straight in the skip where it belongs lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam9453

lol I was only joking about Wren, I have to agree the bits i've seen didn't look great. Plus I thought they were expensive for inferior quality when you compare them to some of the other budget kitchen ranges.

We bought our first house coming up for two years ago and one of the first things we did upon moving in was gut and re-do the kitchen completely. We were on a virtually non-existent budget so had to get the kitchen as cheap as practically possible. We ended up choosing one of wickes off the shelf (literally) basic kitchens and I have to say I was expecting the worst but was actually pleasantly surprised. We put the little money we did have in the budget into decent appliances and the overall look turned out really well. It did amaze me though how many fixings etc were missing from the wickes kitchen. I have thousands of screws etc so it wasn't an issue for me but it would be very frustrating for others i'm sure.

Having seen pictures of some of the kitchens Bob has built and installed in his customers homes, I'm very intrigued to see what he goes for.


----------



## chippy1970

Adam9453":tlgxockm said:


> lol I was only joking about Wren, I have to agree the bits i've seen didn't look great.



Yeah don't worry I did realise you were joking.


Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob

First coat of paint on the outside, base coat is white, we are going a really really light shade of grey.


----------



## Jake

doctor Bob":i3k3g0tm said:


> Jake":i3k3g0tm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, as ever with new-old builds a decade or two will soften it greatly
> 
> Not tempted to spend the extra on krypton fill? Reduces the sections so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at the option Jake, but as always budget is a factor, a few grand here a few grand there, soon adds up.
Click to expand...


Fair enough Bob, that's why I should never build a house.


----------



## doctor Bob

Tiling coming along nicely, downstairs done throughout. Bathrooms will be mainly tiled throughout, the floors are done and some walls.
Just working on all the bathroom furniture at the moment, going dark patina oak. So far I have the kitchen and utility ready, half the study, 90% of the bathroom stuff, Need to do bedroom furniture and a couple of sliding doors for the kitchen openings.


----------



## Claymore

That's gonna look stunning Bob real high quality.

Brian


----------



## doctor Bob

Think I'm going to go with Bianco Eclipsia in the kitchen and bathrooms.
I'm a great fan of granites, I fing composites too uniform.


----------



## Harbo

Very nice - I would like it in a bathroom but maybe to fussy for a kitchen to my tastes but you're the expert and its your choice.
I thought the latest trend in kitchens was the heat blasted rough finish?

Rod


----------



## doctor Bob

Harbo":1zyu8ilk said:


> I thought the latest trend in kitchens was the heat blasted rough finish?
> 
> Rod



We've done a few with this finish, had nothing but issues with them, staining limescale build up etc


----------



## Harbo

That would certainly be no good in our area - very hard water - it's bad enough on our smooth shiny granite.
"We" went for a slightly speckled one but our kids think it's a bit blingy - we chose one of the least blingy types so don't agree.
I do like your "natural" marble swirl types though - very "Italian"

Rod


----------



## No skills

That's a nice slab of stone.
Face frame shaker kitchen?


----------



## doctor Bob

No skills":23d4q8fx said:


> That's a nice slab of stone.
> Face frame shaker kitchen?



Sort of, Flat face frame with internal chamfer, shaker door with chamfer on the top and bottom rail. 50mm quadrant posts, 2 tone painted with a big tall bank of walnut furniture with a 1100mm built in stainless steel american fridge in the centre. Skirting rather than plinth.

Todays images, some of the windows are now uncovered, scaffold coming down, drainpipes up.


----------



## No skills

Sounds good.

No stop chamfer cabinet posts? :wink:


----------



## RossJarvis

doctor Bob":1mufijox said:


>



I really like this bit, what's the material, technique? It looks like large tiles laid on in a brick bond.


----------



## doctor Bob

RossJarvis":3kioy5w0 said:


> I really like this bit, what's the material, technique? It looks like large tiles laid on in a brick bond.



Just 600 x 300 tiles, 2mm gap, light grey and dark grey. Laid as stretchers.


----------



## Racers

Not going for white guttering and downpipes?

Pete


----------



## BearTricks

How much of this are you doing yourself Bob and how much are you getting others in for? I also just had a look at the website for your kitchens and I'm very impressed.


----------



## doctor Bob

Racers":2ij9gl6y said:


> Not going for white guttering and downpipes?
> 
> Pete



We did a little tester early on and I actually prefered the look of black, not every ones choice but fine by me


----------



## doctor Bob

BearTricks":2ku8tgv7 said:


> How much of this are you doing yourself Bob and how much are you getting others in for? I also just had a look at the website for your kitchens and I'm very impressed.



I'm doing very little really:

Sourced windows and doors
sorted Ground source heat pump
Total control of Kitchen / utility / bathrooms / bedrooms / study furniture and hardware
Some of the second fix woodwork
Garage was organised by me.

Rest is on a fixed price from a builder, we are about 10K over at the moment, all on extras

We also had the patio and garage done at the same time (we were going to do them at the end if we had any money left) as they can then be 0% vat and it made sense whilst diggers were on site.


----------



## n0legs

This is looking great =D>


----------



## doctor Bob

Big balls up on Friday, tilers worked late till about 9pm, went up when they had left and the tiles were 2 different colours.
So they had to all come up the next day, luckily they came off all right without damaging the underfloor heating.
Tile suppliers have agreed the tiles are 2 colours, hopefully we can do a straight swap for an alternative, even though the originals are destroyed.

Spend all day Saturday cleaning off adhesive on the floor












I'll be out of pocket whatever but I just want to get it sorted and move on


----------



## No skills

That could of been worse.

Do they still put batch numbers on tile boxes these days? Genuine question.


----------



## doctor Bob

yes, they were all the same batch number.


----------



## doctor Bob

Main bathroom

Bath panel is in position, dark patina oak, as is all the bathrooms furniture











Master ensuite

with floor ripped up











Son's ensuite






Guest ensuite


----------



## Harbo

Looking good - pity about the tilers they should have spotted it sooner?

Rod


----------



## Paul Chapman

Looking very nice, Bob. It will be quite posh when it's finished  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## doctor Bob

Look no scaffolding.............


----------



## doctor Bob

Bathrooms going in


----------



## stevep

Very, very nice mate.


----------



## doctor Bob

kitchen delivered






Main bathroom (services 2 single bedrooms)






Master ensuite
















Ensuite 3






ensuite 2






Kitchen slidding doors (double set)






Single door






Wood burner fitted


----------



## Racers

Coming along very nicely, do you have a move in date?

Pete


----------



## karlpolly10

Hi Bob, good luck with the move, i did my own project management on our house, but i had some experience before with work. you will need to be very organised and have all your contractors and supplyers in place to keep everything flowing. don`t try and do all the work yourself, it won`t happen, keep to what you think you can do comfortably and farm the rest out.Make no mistake it`s hard work but very rewarding, i look forward to following your progress. good. Karl


----------



## karlpolly10

sorry about the above post, methinks my mince pies are going, i didn`t see there were other pages. but read through all of them now, it looks great, bet you can not wait to get in. good luck. Karl.


----------



## doctor Bob

Racers":3jh5e9e9 said:


> do you have a move in date?
> 
> Pete



Still a bit to do, bifold doors should be fitted in about 10 days time. Ground source heat pump needs to be done scheduled for start in a weeks time.
So my guess is about mid september.


----------



## doctor Bob

Few images of the fit.

Frame has an internal chamfer (about 5mm), shaker door with a chamfer on the top and bottom rail (helps with keeping dust off)
I've put a sprayed colour on it, purbeck stone and moles breath for the island but it will be hand painted at the end.
Island is 2.8m x 1.2m. with a slimline induction hob and downdraft extractor in the central drawer pack.
One side of this are 2 walnut trays and the other side is a pullout bottle rack to match the trays.

The kneehole needs to have quadrant posts on the inside to balance it (be sorted on Monday)

Between the window and the oven housings will be a worktop mounted bifold unit.

There is still a big bank of walnut furniture to go in (4m run with a large built in steel fridge)

It's a simple kitchen, very practical.


----------



## chippy1970

Looking good Bob.

I've spent most of my working career building stuff like this for customers, doubt I'll ever get the chance to do my own :-(

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob

It's great to come home and see progress each day. The whole process carries some stress but it is fantastic to be able to put your ideas into place.
I need to get the utility in place by wednesday as they are granite templating then.


----------



## doctor Bob

Kitchen just about in. Fridge arrives next week it's fully fitted with a stainless steel surround kit.
Few end panels to go on, and a big bifold unit to sit on top of the stone once it's fitted
Granite should be fitted end of next week

Some of the walnut just needs a stain over it to blend it in.












This is the top box, I had it laser cut as it just looks a bit sharper


----------



## Paul Chapman

All looking very nice, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## doctor Bob

Got to love modern tech


----------



## whiskywill

doctor Bob":y6kflhad said:


> This is the top box, I had it laser cut as it just looks a bit sharper



If that is a cottage I'll eat anybody's hat. :shock:


----------



## doctor Bob

Got to keep the old name, I love it, just saying it reminds me of the magic roundabout, boing................


----------



## owsnap

Bob, I'm seriously Jealous!
Awesome work there...


----------



## doctor Bob

At last the bifolds have gone in, been driving me nuts that they have taken so long, plasterers, electricians, plumbers and decorators should now come back to finish off. Plasterers will do garden retaining wall as well, then the patio can be laid.


----------



## SammyQ

I find the following a very unfortunate juxtaposition:

1. Dr. Bob's " then the patio can be laid." comment,

followed by,

2. A photo of a toilet on the proposed patio...






:shock: 

Sam


----------



## doctor Bob

Patio bog, all the rage. You'll all have one in a few years.


----------



## SammyQ

I meant, the METHOD of "laying" the patio?? :-" 

Secondly, if you build a bar out there...will it have stools? 

Doesn't even wait for hat, coat...just legs it...


Sam


----------



## doctor Bob

Might have a poop deck.


----------



## SammyQ

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## whiskywill

doctor Bob":s5208fsf said:


>



The fly tippers didn't take long to find you.


----------



## doctor Bob

Kitchens getting there


----------



## ColeyS1

Kitchens looking really smart.Those rounded corners on the island unit really make it look that extra bit special! 

Coley


----------



## Bm101

Hmmmm. ... 

Not sure I'd have gone with the blue lino Bob. Or the lino fitter. 
As an amateur you probably haven't noticed tbh but if you really study the pics very carefully you can see he's left a couple of _minute_ gaps as it leads up to the units. I'm sorry to point out he's not laid it _dead_ flat either. Sorry to point this out.
Luckily for you I happen to know how to remedy this at almost no cost.

Invite some suitably 'big -boned' mates round and dress them in at least 14 sweaters. Turn the central heating right up to for at least 2 hours (what we know in the trade as 'tempering the blue') Then get your 'chubbies' to roll _in opposite directions_. It's hard to explain to a non trades type like yourself but you'll soon pick up the technique as you go. Make sure to keep them moving rapidly for at least 30 minutes. 
An electric cattle prod or a gat gun sometimes helps here. You can pick them up for a few quid on ebay. 
And funny enough, that's where the traditional term 'housewarming' comes from. Oh the stuff you learn on websites is great isn't it?
No need to thank me. Just glad I could lend some advice. It's nice to be able to help some of the hobbyist types out now and then on here.

Other than that the kitchen looks alright doesn't it? 
:wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery

Bob, what's the long narrow bit inset into the island above the hob?


----------



## Woodmonkey

Steve Maskery":3cl25082 said:


> Bob, what's the long narrow bit inset into the island above the hob?




Pop up power points I'm guessing


----------



## clk230

Steve Maskery":1k6kpba6 said:


> Bob, what's the long narrow bit inset into the island above the hob?



Pop up extractor .


----------



## doctor Bob

Downdraft extractor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtQvgclVZiI

I put the pipework in the floor before it got screed, so it extracts outside


----------



## Phil Pascoe

How do you get the fat and crud out of the underfloor pipe?


----------



## Woodmonkey

phil.p":3a2u7ow7 said:


> How do you get the fat and crud out of the underfloor pipe?



Ferret


----------



## doctor Bob

phil.p":1iejkbm1 said:


> How do you get the fat and crud out of the underfloor pipe?





Extractors, downdraft, wall hung, canopy, all have filters on them, you pop them out and put them in the dishwasher.

It's an extractor not a food suction pump.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I'm aware of that, but I've seen numerous extraction systems and I've yet to see a perfect one. Thinking about it - if the filters are perfect, why go to the expense of the underfloor pipework? Why not just return the air to the room? Good luck with it, it's a stunning kitchen - I'm just curious, that's all.


----------



## doctor Bob

phil.p":hkrh7td8 said:


> I'm aware of that, but I've seen numerous extraction systems and I've yet to see a perfect one.



Well Ok, in 45 years time, I'll disconnect the extractor outlet and get a set of pipe cleaner rods and clean the pipework. I have noted it in my diary. The pipe is 210 x 90mm, I'm assuming a max build up of 1mm per year and guessing flow will be restricted enough to be annoying once a 50% blockage is achieved. I will be 96 at this point but if i'm still going it will be done.

However as mentioned before I only suck steam and smells through my extractor, not quite sure how you get fat and food up there.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

22 1/2 years time.


----------



## Harbo

In afraid your steam will contain fats/oils if you doing any frying - has it got a carbon filter?

Rod


----------



## doctor Bob

Oh for gods sake, I really don't care................ risk, guys, take a few.




1mm x 45years = 45mm= 50% blockage on a 90mm pipe.

or are you saying I should do it when 1/4 blockage?


----------



## doctor Bob

Anyway lets move on.

Got the fridge in today, fitted it with a surround kit so it's more integrated.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Thanks Bob, although I didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition...
All intensely drool-worthy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Setch

Of you have a 45mm build up on the walls of a 90mm pipe, it's 100% obstructed, think about it for a minute...


----------



## doctor Bob

Setch":lgdkf6an said:


> Of you have a 45mm build up on the walls of a 90mm pipe, it's 100% obstructed, think about it for a minute...



Well indeed, however I'm assuming we are on earth and my kitchen is not in space, therefore due to gravity the majority of the build up will be on the bottom.


----------



## No skills

Steve Maskery":13bjgo3b said:


> Thanks Bob, although I didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition...




No one expects the Spanish Inquisition.


Nearly there Bob, stress levels dropping off?


----------



## Steve Maskery

Just got to install the Comfy Chair.


----------



## chippy1970

doctor Bob":3kyn3zvt said:


> Downdraft extractor
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtQvgclVZiI
> 
> I put the pipework in the floor before it got screed, so it extracts outside


I'm fitting one on a kitchen I'm doing, its a Capel one

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob

chippy1970":117ugfm0 said:


> doctor Bob":117ugfm0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downdraft extractor
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtQvgclVZiI
> 
> I put the pipework in the floor before it got screed, so it extracts outside
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fitting one on a kitchen I'm doing, its a Capel one
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


They all work pretty much the same, Caple ones tend to be a bit on the loud side.


----------



## Distinterior

I've supplied and fitted plenty of Downdraft hoods in recent years,,,,,,I've never had a single complaint about any of them.
If I was doing my own kitchen, I'd have one in a heartbeat.

That kitchen looks really good Bob! I don't get asked for the more traditional looking kitchens, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate one when I see it.

Tim.


----------



## chippy1970

doctor Bob":2pauaovt said:


> chippy1970":2pauaovt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctor Bob":2pauaovt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downdraft extractor
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtQvgclVZiI
> 
> I put the pipework in the floor before it got screed, so it extracts outside
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fitting one on a kitchen I'm doing, its a Capel one
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all work pretty much the same, Caple ones tend to be a bit on the loud side.
Click to expand...

Surprised at that as the motor is going outside thought it would be quiet, or do you mean the lift mechanism is noisy ?

First one I've done so I'm no expert.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor Bob

chippy1970":2usf518l said:


> They all work pretty much the same, Caple ones tend to be a bit on the loud side.


Surprised at that as the motor is going outside thought it would be quiet, or do you mean the lift mechanism is noisy ?

First one I've done so I'm no expert.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk[/quote]

OK external motors are good and really reduce overall noise.


----------



## wolfey

Looks Really nice Bob,

Nice to see you have given thought and taken time to do the walnut centre panels in consecutive / book matched veneers. Really makes for a clean uniform finish and just gives the kitchen a true handmade finish without people ever noticing. A sign of craftmanship at its simplest.

As for the greasy pipe!!! fitted one of the first types of these (very under powered) around 10yrs ago to support an induction hob/ induction Wok and a teppanyaki!!!! in an island (only on Hutton Mount!!!) LOL "Bob will know this type of customer well"...... The property changed hands around 14 months ago and we got the call to make a new kitchen to the new owners style. When we got to the pipe it was clean as [email protected]!!k.... So imagine with the modern version you will have no issue what so ever.

Nice work Bob and nice build all round.

Best

Wolfey


----------



## Distinterior

As long as the pipework is equivalent to 150mm Dia. CSA, they are fine! The mistake that a lot of builders make when doing the 1st fix on something like this, is they assume that 100mm Dia. pipe is ok coz thats what they have always used for extractor ducting.......100mm Dia.pipe is VERY RARELY used in any modern, up to date kitchen.


----------



## doctor Bob

wolfey":3c6kzovm said:


> As for the greasy pipe!!! fitted one of the first types of these (very under powered) around 10yrs ago to support an induction hob/ induction Wok and a teppanyaki!!!! in an island (only on Hutton Mount!!!)





Done 4 or 5 kitchens in Hutton Mount / Shenfield / Brentwood area this year.........


----------



## wolfey

Yes, a good area to work in where customers will pay for quality,

I was Shenfield born and bred and walked through the Mount every day to school, it's really what built my company. I moved out about 5yrs ago as begrudged 1.5million for a 4 bed semi, but still have a yard and 2 machine shops in the area and just built a new warehouse in Brentwood to service London and the M25 / M1/ M4 corridors.

I see your work a lot locally and even enjoy it when I'm getting my hair cut!!! lol!!

Best

Wolfey


----------



## doctor Bob

Do you know Steve Mitchell?


----------



## wolfey

Not on any real personal level, have bumped into him on the Shenfield / Brentwood circuit through friends of friends over the years and think he bought me a pint of Veltins in the Terrace bar years ago. I know who he is by face and a hello.
He kicks around with the generation above me. He has done well mostly down to his locations and quality of fit out in his shops. Its what is expected. i've popped into his one in Chelmsford a couple of times.


----------



## No skills

1.5 million for a 4 bed in shenfield? Holly dung. So glad I live in the slums.


----------



## doctor Bob

Kitchen is finished now apart from hand painting.

Sliding doors all in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Beautiful. The only thing I would choose not have in a dream kitchen is the two rows of "glory holes" - in my house they would be full of clutter inside a fortnight. :lol:


----------



## doctor Bob

phil.p":2pdodbxu said:


> Beautiful. The only thing I would choose not have in a dream kitchen is the two rows of "glory holes" - in my house they would be full of clutter inside a fortnight. :lol:




Hi, just to clarify they are wine racks, I've been on the wagon for many years so pointless for me. I was originally going to put in a 1400mm wide fridge but realised that was a bit OTT so the wine racks in effect are infills to make up for the reduced size fridge, thats the trouble with making it 6 months before fitting.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Oh, certainly. I realised what they were - and from jobs that I've done in the past the usual reason for making them.


----------



## doctor Bob

I was just concerned as to the modern meaning of what a "glory hole" is .............. those are large apertures...................


----------



## doctor Bob

Old house is falling apart. Here is my technique for dealing with leaky ceiling pipes.











Just about goes through the night


----------



## doctor Bob

Heating system has gone in.
Ground source heat pump. So 600m of pipe put into the garden at 1.4m deep.
In the shed is a heat exchanger, a buffer tank, a main tank and a power booster for the whole house, the hot water is pumped to the house in super insulated pipe ( that was an unexpected £2500 for the pipe) on a continuous flow so we have instant hot water.
Hopefully with a grant and an efficience of 1kw in = 4kw out we should be alright but the whole system has come in at about £20000 so a bit of an initial hit.


----------



## Fitzroy

£20k is a big number! With the insulation requirements of new houses I can't see you'll ever recoup the outlay, so what made you go for this option? 

F.


----------



## doctor Bob

Fitzroy":ns8gfyfv said:


> £20k is a big number! With the insulation requirements of new houses I can't see you'll ever recoup the outlay, so what made you go for this option?
> 
> F.



Because I will get about £17000 back as a grant over the next 4 years.


----------



## Fitzroy

doctor Bob":13nza043 said:


> Fitzroy":13nza043 said:
> 
> 
> 
> £20k is a big number! With the insulation requirements of new houses I can't see you'll ever recoup the outlay, so what made you go for this option?
> 
> F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I will get about £17000 back as a grant over the next 4 years.
Click to expand...


To quote Gru "light bulb"! I can also see the environmental/efficiency aspect is nice, and an instant hot water circuit is the stuff of dreams, just was struggling with the cost. 

F.


----------



## doctor Bob

Got a bit disheartened with the project over the last few months, but we are in now and it's fantastic.
I get the heating commissioned this week, the old house comes down next week and the garden gets levelled the week after.
The patio, 220msq is being laid at the moment.

Few images, we are 2 days off a year.














































out of curiosity I had an agent value it, we have a valuation of about 30% more than its cost so thats good news, however this is home now for at least 10 years.


----------



## Fitzroy

Nice to see you in, now you can start to really enjoy your efforts. 

F.


----------



## n0legs

=D> 
Nicely done sir.


----------



## devonwoody

Congratulations to all, you have achieved something many of us wanted. Built in under 12months was good imo.


----------



## Flynnwood

Pineapples/strawberries well done. I bet the valuing agent underplayed it by at least 5%.


----------



## doctor Bob

Thanks chaps, old house should come down next week which should be interesting. Needs to be done by hand as it is too close to the new house.


----------



## Jake

I'd imagine the bricks should presumably recoup you some good money (or at least defray the demolition costs).


----------



## doctor Bob

The demolition was in the fixed price, so any reclaim value goes to builders. Potentially there is a lot of money there 25000 soft reds and about 5000 pan tiles, how much is salvageable and at an economic rate is questionable.
I just want the outside light as the only souvenir, just a token gesture of the past meeting the present. I'll put it on the garage wall.


----------



## doctor Bob

Just an update, we are settled in now.
The ground source heat pump has been commissioned and is working perfectly, water goes out at 1deg returns at about 5deg, the heat difference is used to heat gas which is then pumped through a compressor which creates the heat. Very clever.
The 2 tanks were filled with cold water about 750 litres, it took 4-5 hrs to heat them up to 50deg. Brilliant. House sits at about 23deg quite comfortably could probably get it up to high 20's no problem.
All feels like free heat, it's actually a 1 to 4 system which means for every 1kw of electric I use on pumps I get 4kw back, constantly because of the stability of ground temp.

I kicked my builder into touch and have arranged for other contractors to come in next week and demolish old house. I'll put up pics.


----------



## doctor Bob

old house has gone, bloody big mud bath at the moment.


----------



## No skills

What's the landscape plan for the front?


----------



## doctor Bob

I'm waiting on a design at the moment but it's pretty simple, sweeping curve of grass from garage corner, in front of house and down to bottom corner of entrance, another sweep of grass from entrance to far corner of garage, gravel driveway with a raised island with 3 trees. Lighting on drive edges.


----------



## devonwoody

Good to see the progress you have made and future landscape plans, I would like a porch at the front door, or perhaps you have other ideas for the landscape.


----------



## Bm101

Looks fantastic Bob. Look forward to seeing it landscaped when the time comes. You must be well pleased with how it's all turned out now you're in.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Looks great, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jake

Not my cup of tea for a new build looks-wise but constraints are constraints and its about the liveability really which I am sure is fantastic.


----------



## Doug B

Looks top drawer Bobby, hope you're very happy there =D>


----------



## morfa

So when are we all getting an invite to a house warming at you place?


----------



## doctor Bob

Well we had to wait all winter before we could get going on the garden.
Lots of work to get it cleaned up, levelled and de garbaged of old baths, car parts, bricks...........
Today the seed went down. Feels like we are on the home straight. They are doing the front once the back is sorted.


----------



## Fitzroy

Wow, if that's a lawn I hope you have a ride-on mower, or a combine perhaps!

F.


----------



## doctor Bob

We now have a green tinge, rain all day today so I think we'll have something resembling a lawn by the end of the weekend.
Now have the fencing completed at the back, soon be dog proof, the oldest dog has developed a habit of wandering off to the village pub


----------



## Phil Pascoe

How I envy you ... but I doubt MrDavidRoberts will like it much. :lol:


----------



## devonwoody

I reckon the dog is looking for you?


----------



## Steve Maskery

doctor Bob":17r5n3ku said:


> the old dog has developed a habit of wandering off to the village pub



Sounds like this post was made by MrsDoctorBob 

Looks great, Bob.


----------



## Doug B

doctor Bob":2nvgt6i2 said:


> .
> Now have the fencing completed at the back, soon be dog proof, the oldest dog has developed a habit of wandering off to the village pub




Fairly ironic Bob :|


----------



## Paul Chapman

Looks really nice, Bob.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Bm101

Starting to look the business both outside and in Bob. What's that saying about the grass is always greener? Showed the Mrs and she went 'Oooohh it's lovely round there.' 
Might pop over for a drive to your local and have a pint with your dog one Sunday afternoon. How will i recognise him? Does he have any distinctive character traits 
or habits? Guinness drinker? Horn rimmed spectacle wearer? I don't want to be in there embarrassing myself trying to make conversation with any old dog who's popped out for a quiet pint and some peace.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Hi Bob,

Congratulations, it's obviously been well worth the wait.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## doctor Bob

Bm101":2624f4kt said:


> Starting to look the business both outside and in Bob. What's that saying about the grass is always greener? Showed the Mrs and she went 'Oooohh it's lovely round there.'
> Might pop over for a drive to your local and have a pint with your dog one Sunday afternoon. How will i recognise him? Does he have any distinctive character traits
> or habits? Guinness drinker? Horn rimmed spectacle wearer? I don't want to be in there embarrassing myself trying to make conversation with any old dog who's popped out for a quiet pint and some peace.
> Cheers
> Chris




He's the one with the weird dress sense, usually a bit slobbery, please don't mention it to him you'll only embarrass him


----------



## Paul Chapman

Is he the one who likes eating cake, Bob?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## doctor Bob

Paul Chapman":2q31u16z said:


> Is he the one who likes eating cake, Bob?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Loves a Steve Maskery handmade cake ....... best food find he's ever had ......never seen a whole cake eaten so quick.


----------



## doctor Bob

Even finding a bit of time to get some furniture done






Need to get some proper box cushions made for it.


----------



## Steve Maskery

I've never forgiven him.


----------



## lurker

Steve Maskery":3uceuhbi said:


> I've never forgiven him.



Everyone down the pub is now sick to death hearing about how he once nicked Steve Maskery's cake


----------



## n0legs

Dr B that's all looking mighty fine =D> 
Like my old boss said "you gotta' be happy with that?"


----------



## doctor Bob

We have grass






Front started


----------



## doctor Bob

Never finished this thread, so here's the conclusion
Old




new


----------

